# Possessive of Water



## reagansmom (Aug 11, 2010)

Reagan is almost 5 months now and we've been socializing him since we got him at 10 weeks. He's great with other dogs, even much smaller ones. The problem comes when there is a water bowl out. As soon as he sees the water, he runs over, lies down with the bowl between his front legs and begins drinking. If another dog gets anywhere near him while he's doing this, or God forbid actually tries to drink the water, he goes crazy. Its the only time I've ever seen him get aggressive. I've tried taking his food and water away at home while he's eating; putting treats in the food when I give it back to him. No matter what I do, there is no protest when I do it...just when another dog does. Its so frustrating because otherwise, he is very well socialized. This problem makes it really hard to keep socializing him. Any advice?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He's resource guarding and is very normal. I personally wouldn't let my dog get away with that behavior, but that's just me. I'm not sure why there are other dogs near your dog's water in the first place, but I would either put out more than one water dish so he can't guard it or just plain take it away when other dogs are around.


----------



## reagansmom (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not letting him get away with it either. That's why I'm asking for help. Also, its not just his water. Its when we're at the dog park (spare me the dog park lecture) and someone else puts water out. Every time there is water in sight I have to hold my dog so he doesn't attack all the others. Just trying to find a way to correct it.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats got to be frustrating. I cannot offer an ultimate solution. But, to make your visits to the dog park more fun and less stressful for you...maybe bring your own bowl & water. Try to direct him to that. Good luck. Thats a tough one.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

See if you can find a friend with a dog that can help you TRAIN Reagan to be happy to share the water.

Or go to the park at off hours and ask for help from the people there. Some people are happy to help.


----------



## pac liter (Jul 22, 2010)

I would follow Mac's mom's advice and bring your own bowl. Communal water at the dp is pretty gross anyways. 

In my opinion dogs with any aggression issues need to be watched with heightened vigilance at dog parks (seems obvious huh). I would watch, watch and watch. Stay alert. As soon as he goes for any water that is not yours, you have to block. 

You are correct in trying to nip the problem in the bud. First its water, whats next?


----------

